# hoseless finish nailer



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I finally am going to buy a cordless nailer, I dont want to buy a dewalt, but I hear the pasalodes misfire often enough to make it a hastle. I also dont like having to wory about fuel, and battery. 
I dont want to buy the dewalt because
1.I do not own any dewalt cordless, only bosch, so battery is a problem, but would be a problem anyway, because bosch doesnt make nailer
2.I feel like I would be selling out if I bought Dewalt

Is there any other option that relies solely on batteries, and is good quality?


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

I assume you are looking for finish nailers?

Look into the Senco's.

I have all Senco nailers, from coil framer, 1/4" crown stapler, to finish nailers, and everything in between..:thumbsup:


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

maj said:


> I assume you are looking for finish nailers?
> 
> Look into the Senco's.
> 
> I have all Senco nailers, from coil framer, 1/4" crown stapler, to finish nailers, and everything in between..:thumbsup:


they pretty reliable? I use mostly senco already. I didnt even know they had a cordless gun.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't have the cordless yet, but it WILL be the one I get this summer. 

Otherwise, my Sencos do a nice job. Only one I have to rebuild quite often is the 1/4" crown stapler. I use it in cold weather for soffits, and that seems to bust it up inside.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

anyone else use this gun?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We only use the paslodes cordless nailers. I have never tried the Senco, but would definately like to. The Paslodes are ok, but they are not able to just repeated shoot nail after nail at the pace we trim houses. We are always waiting for the gas in the chamber to evacuate or refill. It becomes quite a hassle sometimes. But overall, I still like them. They are about 10 times faster than hauling a hose and compressor around with us.


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I also use the Dewalt angled. I wouldn't want to lug it all day but for what I use it for it is great.


----------



## kklick (Mar 10, 2006)

Have the paslode and the dewalt. The dewalt blows the passlode away hands down. Paslodes do not work well in cold weather. The gas will not fire if its too cold. 

The dewalt is a great gun with seemingly few problems so far. I've probably ran about 2 cases of nails through the dewalt. The only problem I've noticed is that with the 2 1/2 " nails when you get to the last dozen or so in the rack they tend to jamb up. The feeder that pushes the nails seems like its up too high and the bottoms of the nails kick forward and cause a misfire. Not too big an issuse though just refill before you get that low.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Use the Dewalt too and it has been flawless and a God send. The only problem with it is they don't make a brad nailer like it yet, but I'll be the first guy in line to buy one as soon as they do. You'd think the brad nailer would have been a no-brainer if they can make the finish nailer? 

KOC - you might have to come over to the dark side... not sure how buying a tool that makes you money and keeps you fresher longer is selling out... I don't have a problem like you do with the batteries since I'm packing 9 of them now.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

We've had Paslode corless framing and brad nailer in the arsenal for approx 10yrs and the brad nailer has been the most trouble free of the bunch. It's true in cold weather they dont like to perform (under 32*F) but if you stick a new cartidge in them then they're fine. Right now they're all still working just fine, have taken a TON of abuse with roof slide offs and ladder drops and never once skipped a beat, have gotten all 6 batteries to the point of needing replacement however since we've literally worn out the contacts and must now use a wood shim in the gun to keep batteries in contact with the gun electronics LOL!! 

Stuck in a rut, there might be better out there I'm sure of it, but since all of ours are still going strong and serve the purpose with minimal headaches I wont be buying a different brand anytime soon. 

Only draw back I don't like-brad head sizes. I've become very particular with my finish work and I hate having a hole left behind that really sticks out even with like colored filler. Recently bought a cordless air compressor to run my 18ga porter cable brad nailer for the smaller door/window jobs and absolutely love the smaller hole it leaves. When installing grainey wood there are often times I have to go over the piece a few times to find all the holes left behind...me likey that aspect and they also are less prone to blow outs when pinning miters together also.:thumbsup:


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I use paslode impulse angled finish and frame nailers and haven't experienced the misfire issue yet. Have only used them indoors so I don't know how it responds to cold weather. Can't really say that I've run production trim with it, as I would fire up the compressor for the larger jobs. Used them for 4 years now and still shooting fine with regular oils and cleanings, and I will venture to say I've missed quite a few oils and cleanings in the duration. I don't shoot repetitively on a fast pace with it.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

snapper21 said:


> Can't really say that I've run production trim with it, as I would fire up the compressor for the larger jobs.


Exactly, tough to say but corded guns are faster and cheaper to operate. When we build garages the cordded guns are the number gun for quick production-the paslodes will keep up somewhat but are spendy to operate. Anything for "mass production" gets a hose unless it's in an ackward area or has some other issues that would warrant the use of cordless.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Our Paslode angled trim nailer misses the nailhead quite often, even after factory reconditioning and updates. The driver slips off the nail and leaves it out 1/8 to 1/4. I don't recommend it for regular trim work. Hoses are a hassle, but I haven't seen anything that shoots as reliably or as quickly as air tools.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

go with the paslodes. i've been using them since day one in the business and don't regret a thing. i have the framer and the straight finish gun, although when that one is ready to be replaced, i'll probably go with angled one. i hardly ever have misfires, not heard of anyone having major problems with paslode guns. as long as you clean them often as they recommend, then you'll be fine. most times, as we are trimming out the job, i'll have an air nailer with 2 or 2 1/2 nails in it, with the gas compressor running outside, and then a paslode with shorter nails in it, for nailing into window jams etc. so i never have to switch nails in the gun. paslode framer isn't meant for nailing subfloor or other materials wher eyou are nailing at a very fast rate, but for most framing, it can keep up no problem.
i would steer clear of the dewalt, jmo.


----------



## mc_ci (Apr 1, 2006)

I have used a number of airless guns but you cant beat Pnuematics for power and reliability. I bought a senco 1 gal. 1 hrs. senco compressor that came with an 18ga. nailer 5/8-2" and I use that for all my punchlist work. I also have a proter cable portair gun 15ga. battery operated with a small compressor biult in. I have found that that is to heavy to be a viable tool (it weighs as much as a framer)


----------



## dlav (Apr 30, 2006)

*paslode*

King, Bought my first paslode finish nailer several years ago,( the angled one had not been invented yet) been very happy with it. Not as fast as a "hosed nailer" but I think that the conveinence makes up for that shortfall. Bought the framer about two years ago, just as happy. My framing though is pretty much limited to small decks and such. Very important to keep them clean! About a twenty minute job every couple of weeks if you are using them constantly. dlav


----------



## kklick (Mar 10, 2006)

> i would steer clear of the dewalt, jmo.


WHY?? Have you used it enough to know to steer clear of it? How about some info or feedback to back up your opinion. 

I've used both guns paslode and dewalt. Put alot of nails through both and I can honestly say I'll not be buying another paslode cordless gun.

The paslodes are a maintaince headache. If you don't keep them clean regularly then you'll have issues. I've had 4 paslodes in use before the dewalts came out. Usually always had one out of the 4 in the shop for some type of service. Had to have a few ignitors replaced, had one fan quit, 2 guns had nail feed issues that a new spring wouldn't fix and the service center couldn't seem to find an answer. Nice big flat head screwdrive in the nail slot with a little pressure fixed that though. Also if you use them outside you have to keep the gas warm in the winter or they will not fire. I loved the concept they had but dewalt came out and capitalized on it.

Dewalt's finish gun will shoot circles around any paslode. They will shoot almost as fast as a hosed nailer with no delays or depth of drive issues. No need to wait on the gas to cycle to fire the next nail. I've had almost no issues with the dewalt guns so far. Just had a few broken belts to replace but thats about it.

When the dewalts first came out I was talking with my paslode rep about them. Obviously he was very against them and said to absolutely stay away from them. He said they had some cheap belt drive and it'll never work blah, blah, blah. Well I'm here to say they work pretty flawlessly and are far superior to the paslodes.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. I bought a dewalt angled, and so far it has been awesome. I havent had any troubles with it yet.


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

hi there; your statement is correct "I bought a dewalt angled, and so far it has been awesome. I havent had any troubles with it yet."
I bought mine the day they hit the stores and it has not missed a beat yet. My favorite thing is I pick it up from the shelf and it is ready to go in a few seconds every time it is needed.

Dewalt does need to make a brad one soon.

Joe


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

damn :furious:i thanked a post from 07:blink:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I really need to pay more attention to my grammer and spelling. LOL. I just let it flow and post...I look like a tool.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Duped into posting on a 4 year old thread.:laughing: You're right though. The Impulse guns have been very dependable for me. *I bought 21 boxes of expired fuel cells in late 2007. I'm still using them* with very good results. At $1 per box of 4, it was worth it.:clap:


Lone, you've hadn't any problems with the expired cells?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I never have. Only time I have ever had a prob is when I didn't keep a fuel cell warm while using it. I used to work for a guy who would bring all his cordless everything every night....I don't....just warm them bad boys up an go. I once used a cell that was expired for a year or two and it went.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OCRS said:


> Lone, you've hadn't any problems with the expired cells?


 I've been using them in my 16 and 18 gauge nailers and have had no problems with them. I can't say whether the shot count per cell is decreased because since I bought them in '07, I haven't had to buy any fresh ones to compare to.

In the last 3 weeks, I've probably used about 4 cells, hanging T&G on ceilings and in closets. Heavy use as far as nailers go IMO. If I had to guess, Id say at least 2,000 nails per cell.

I've hung a ton of Azek with the 16 gauge over the last 3-4 years as well, using the same fuel cells. No problems with that either.:thumbsup:


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting. Back in the spring, I thought my 16ga bought the farm. Wouldn't shoot, cleaned it, still no go.  Did research and ended up at the pasload site. They went through the tests to do if no-fire. The end result was expired fuel cell. Bought fresh cells, everything worked fine. :thumbsup:

I think the cells vary from batch to batch but you've got 21 boxes, all expired.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OCRS said:


> Interesting. Back in the spring, I thought my 16ga bought the farm. Wouldn't shoot, cleaned it, still no go.  Did research and ended up at the pasload site. They went through the tests to do if no-fire. The end result was expired fuel cell. Bought fresh cells, everything worked fine. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think the cells vary from batch to batch but you've got 21 boxes, all expired.


 All expired and all the same production run. They have been kept in my garage since 07, which is unconditioned. I'm down to 9 unopened boxes, plus maybe 6 loose ones scattered throughout the various gun boxes. Hard to say if installing the metering valves would affect the outcome.


----------



## Dominic Chabot (Nov 14, 2010)

I own a cordless dewalt gun and it works very good. The only time a had a problem with it was because i bought a bum box of nail. They were not coming out. the heads were bigger. I just change the box and since I never had any issue. I keep always 2 batteries on charge to make sure i don't run out.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OCRS said:


> Lone, you've hadn't any problems with the expired cells?


This video was shot using a fuel cell that expired in 2007. It was recorded about 2 weeks ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

that was a riveting video lol.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

It would be interesting to take a poll to see how many contractors use Paslode vs the few other offshoots.

oh yeah..... nice video Riz.

Was that a demo of how you fasten your finish trim? :w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> It would be interesting to take a poll to see how many contractors use Paslode vs the few other offshoots.


 I have 3 framers, 2 straight 16 trimmers, 2 18 gauge brad nailers and an angled 16. So....... yeah, Paslode.:laughing: Now looking for the stapler and the roofing gun.:shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> oh yeah..... nice video Riz.
> 
> Was that a demo of how you fasten your finish trim? :w00t:


Yeah, I like it to stay put.:laughing:

Actually, I did the video to test the cycle rate for another thread. There was some doubt as to whether it would be able to keep pace.

\I did one with the framer as well.


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> It would be interesting to take a poll to see how many contractors use Paslode vs the few other offshoots.
> 
> oh yeah..... nice video Riz.
> 
> Was that a demo of how you fasten your finish trim? :w00t:


I didn't read through all the posts but, I have had the Paslode framing gun, straight finishing gun and angled finishing gun, all cordless. I had nothing but problems with the trim guns. The framing gun for the most part was ok.

I purchased the hitachi trim and framing guns and have had zero issues with them. They will both fire on the Paslode fuel cells. I dont use them everyday, they are more for quick fixes so I don't know how they would hold up for everyday use but they have exceeded what the Paslode did for me


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

The Hitachi can use Paslode cells?


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> The Hitachi can use Paslode cells?


Yes they can, I use the long cells for the framing gun and the small cells for the trim gun with no issue


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

What about the nails & brads?


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> What about the nails & brads?


In the trim guns I can use the same 16 or 18 gauge straight nails I use in my corded guns. The framing gun uses the plastic collated nails my hitachi framing gun uses, can't use the paper collated from the paslode


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Yeah, I like it to stay put.:laughing:
> 
> Actually, I did the video to test the cycle rate for another thread. There was some doubt as to whether it would be able to keep pace.
> 
> \I did one with the framer as well.


I have never had a problem with my paslode not keeping pace when it comes to sequential firing...but it simply can't match a air powered unit with the bump fire trigger installed.... That is handy for commercial trim when you have nothing but drywall to nail to...pinch nail away...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish they would make the Prebna stuff available here.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I have never had a problem with my paslode not keeping pace when it comes to sequential firing...but it simply can't match a air powered unit with the bump fire trigger installed.... That is handy for commercial trim when you have nothing but drywall to nail to...pinch nail away...


 I never had a cordless trimmer until I started doing a ton of Azek on some fairly high buildings. The cordless guns are unrivaled for freedom of movement on pump jacks, or trimming out a dormer, etc. I've been doing more and more on interior trim with the corless as well. They are priceless in a furnished home, where hoses could be a nuisance, if not a disaster. I recently installed bead board on a sloped hip roof, where I spent a few days on a pic and ladders. Not having a hose tangled around my ankles and hanging from the gun made the days more tolerable.

In a new construction environment where production takes precidence, pnuematic is a must, but for the hybrid jobs I seem to find myself involved in, I really reach for the Impulse guns more often than not.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wish the would make the Prebna stuff available here.


 We used to say Prebena stood for* Pre* *ben*t *na*ils.

In reality, they were the best aftermarket fasteners available in our market.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You should see their selection of cordless nail guns, which will work on the high pressure tanks or with just good old air hooked up to them.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You should see their selection of cordless nail guns, which will work on the high pressure tanks or with just good old air hooked up to them.


 Hmmm, didn't even know they were in the game with guns, I thought they just manufactured the fasteners.:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Hmmm, didn't even know they were in the game with guns, I thought they just manufactured the fasteners.:blink:


Sorry Lone, I needed to add an 'e' It Prebena, 

Here:http://www.prebena-usa.com/

I guess they are starting to have a presence here.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Here:http://www.prebena-usa.com/


That compressed air system looks really cool.
My only question is how many nails can I shoot on one cylinder?


----------



## tagg99 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello every one Im new to this form and like the feedback. I would just like to say that I have a Paslode and they work pretty good for me.(Finish and framer)Anyone using pin nailers? There great for finish work.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wish they would make the Prebna stuff available here.


 
Yeah I am sure that is not an awkward to use gun or anything. 

Besides it has to cost an arm and a leg, and each of the air cylinders will need to be hydrotested every 3 to 5 years and then at 15 years they need to be destroyed and thrown out. And you are gonna have to get a HPA compressor just to charge those things...that ain't no 150psi in that carbon fiber cyl. I hope its at least 4500 but I would venture to say its only 3000.

I think you want it b/c its green....and not a product that is normally seen in the US. :whistling:jester:

Go buy a compressed air tank for paintball and a hose...and I am not talking about CO2 tanks....

http://www.compulsivepaintball.com/dept/Cc~Compressed-Air-Systems

Your still going to run into the same problem of how to fill them. a HPA compressor runs about $5000 or more....


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Yeah I am sure that is not an awkward to use gun or anything.
> 
> Besides it has to cost an arm and a leg, and each of the air cylinders will need to be hydrotested every 3 to 5 years and then at 15 years they need to be destroyed and thrown out. And you are gonna have to get a HPA compressor just to charge those things...that ain't no 150psi in that carbon fiber cyl. I hope its at least 4500 but I would venture to say its only 3000.
> 
> ...


There's a company called Turanair that sells a lightweight portable tank system that I looked into a while ago but never really pursued. Just checked and they are still around. The system looks like it would really do the job. I can't figure out how to post a link but if you do a web search for the name it will come up.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.turanairsystems.com/page4.php


And those are paintball and scuba tanks with regulators and hoes. You still run into an issue of getting them filled. I would rather cart along a small air compressor or paslode. By the time you get done messing around filling tanks...hydroing them when they are due, and the cost to purchase all that stuff, you could have just bought a nice small compressor. Paslodes are everywhere, you can get parts and nails and fuel no matter where you go...I don't see what the problem with them is. Some of these systems just seem like a way to suck up more money and increase your own overhead.


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> http://www.turanairsystems.com/page4.php
> 
> And those are paintball and scuba tanks with regulators and hoes. You still run into an issue of getting them filled. I would rather cart along a small air compressor or paslode. By the time you get done messing around filling tanks...hydroing them when they are due, and the cost to purchase all that stuff, you could have just bought a nice small compressor. Paslodes are everywhere, you can get parts and nails and fuel no matter where you go...I don't see what the problem with them is. Some of these systems just seem like a way to suck up more money and increase your own overhead.


Agreed, one of the reasons I stopped pursuing it. I was doing a ton of crown for a while and was looking for something that made it a little easier in 20' rooms but the cost for the system didn't make sense


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

It really doesn't, not when you can spend $300 and get a paslode, and you don't have to deal with air tanks or anything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the framing and roofing nailers would be awesome. No hoses to tangle up or slip and kill yourself with.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think the framing and roofing nailers would be awesome. No hoses to tangle up or slip and kill yourself with.


Ya, but they're not green.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> Ya, but they're not green.:whistling:laughing:


They were a shade, and the compressor came in a systainer.:whistling


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

figured I would throw this into the mix....

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/new-bosch-cordless-nailer-87420/

I think is too freaking big tho...that paslodes just seem more compact....


----------



## jfman (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a Dewalt and I love it. Its great and the weight isnt so bad once you get used to it.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

IHI said:


> We've had Paslode corless framing and brad nailer in the arsenal for approx 10yrs and the brad nailer has been the most trouble free of the bunch. It's true in cold weather they dont like to perform (under 32*F) but if you stick a new cartidge in them then they're fine. Right now they're all still working just fine, have taken a TON of abuse with roof slide offs and ladder drops and never once skipped a beat, have gotten all 6 batteries to the point of needing replacement however since we've literally worn out the contacts and must now use a wood shim in the gun to keep batteries in contact with the gun electronics LOL!!
> 
> Stuck in a rut, there might be better out there I'm sure of it, but since all of ours are still going strong and serve the purpose with minimal headaches I wont be buying a different brand anytime soon.
> 
> Only draw back I don't like-brad head sizes. I've become very particular with my finish work and I hate having a hole left behind that really sticks out even with like colored filler. Recently bought a cordless air compressor to run my 18ga porter cable brad nailer for the smaller door/window jobs and absolutely love the smaller hole it leaves. When installing grainey wood there are often times I have to go over the piece a few times to find all the holes left behind...me likey that aspect and they also are less prone to blow outs when pinning miters together also.:thumbsup:


Well I got sucked into a 4 year old thread too.
I have had many paslode guns starting with an old black framer that was a real piece of junk. Have had several of the orange variety including a framer and 2 angled finish nailers (16 Ga) The only reason I had 2 of the finish nailers is from reassembling one wrong and frying the circuit board. It actually cost less to replace than repair. The orange ones have worked flawlessly for many years. I do not own an 18 ga or stapler but when in the market to replace the air ones I would go for the paslode's


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

I use the DeWalt. I had both straight and angled, but after I found a reliable source for SS fasteners in angled, I got rid of the straight. 

Get rid of the Bosch stuff and go all dewalt. I used to have bosch cordless and the only thing I really miss is the cordless planer.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I got a chance to use my new Senco fusion 15 gauge cordless nailer on a job recently. Worked like a charm  glad it did cause it cost me a fortune!

The balance is "right" I don't know how to describe it otherwise. Hits hard, through 3/4 MDF, 1/2" drywall, and into studs - countersunk the nails every time. The battery didn't show any discharge till the end of the second day- and then just a little bit.

The dry-fire lockout is a nice feature. I find that I'm still getting used to the sound though, that little "whine" of the motor squishing the nitrogen back into the cylinder? strange. My hitachi has a way nicer sound, but its air powered.

I want the 18 gauge, but its not available till June of next year.


----------

